# Where Did Everybody Go?



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

This forum was picking up nicely for a minute - it has been so slow ever since I got back online...  

is it my deoderant?   

oh, well, maybe they are out tilling - lol


----------



## GreenRabbit (Apr 7, 2005)

Close, went out to do some yard work today. I am always checking the forum...


----------



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

Jeez, I Can`t Even Do That - Its Raining Here...


----------



## GreenRabbit (Apr 7, 2005)

It just started here, that big band of thunder storms


----------



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

Well that blows! I have to go make a new post - I am finding posts that are not coming up on the link :::sigh:::


----------



## notthecops (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm here!!! Been real busy lately.  I've been reading the posts, just haven't had time to reply to too many!


----------



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

NTC - I`m so glad you`re back! Some of these threads need your expertise! 

What are you up to these days?


----------



## automatic (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm here everyday just nothing great to report....


----------



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

Auto:::sigh::: you would have plenty to report, if you would! I am going to start throwing out questions about growing in general - get the info going in these pages - you can be my answer man! rofl!


----------



## automatic (Apr 7, 2005)

yes maa'm!!! Ten Hut!!! lol hehehe


----------



## notthecops (Apr 7, 2005)

Goldie......You need to register with the US army.  They need good drill sargeants!!  ROTFLMFAO


----------



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

Auto, you dawg, you - rofl! I have questions that I can`t answer - and other posters have questions that I can`t answer - lol - so there you are...rofl!


----------



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

notthecops said:
			
		

> Goldie......You need to register with the US army.  They need good drill sargeants!!  ROTFLMFAO



Oops - sorry! I guess you can tell that when I worked, I was the boss...  

And just like here - we had a good time, but the work got done!


----------



## automatic (Apr 7, 2005)

lol I know...and I have questions too, thats why NTC is here!!! LOL I think between the three of us there isn't any question we can't answer! Like the Dynamic Trio or something..lol and yes Goldie is the leader NTC and I are just the pawns! lol
peas,
auto


----------



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

Baloney! You guys can run circles around me with one leg tied up behind yer back.

                            NTC? NTC! Where are you? ROFL!


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 7, 2005)

yeah todays my first day on in a week moved out of my girlfriends house and Im staying in hotels and working my ass off wont be on much anymore till I get my own place had to get rid of all my plants and everything real bummer Ill be on time to time see you guys later


----------



## automatic (Apr 7, 2005)

damn that sucks Cincy!!!


----------



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

Cincy, sorry to hear that...but its good to see you back on here.


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that Cincy. I hope you find a new home soon. That really is a bummer, you had a fight with your GF?


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 9, 2005)

keep on fightin' cincy, i know what it is to be homeless, parents kicked me out  after they pressed charges against me for growin' MJ in the garden

greetz


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 9, 2005)

nah I didnt get in a fight with her she still lives with her parents and I was living with her I just had to get out of there they didnt find the plants it was a big house spare bedroom in the basement like storage thing with a closet i was growing in there hotels are fun dont have to clean up aftyer your selfs


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 9, 2005)

Sounds like you have enough money if you can afford to stay in Hotels.
Are you looking for a new home, house and where about?


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 11, 2005)

yeah probly an apartment real soon


----------



## Patwi (Jul 28, 2022)

.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 28, 2022)

Ya did notice that this thread is over 17 years old, didn't ya?


----------



## Patwi (Jul 28, 2022)

,


----------

